# /authen/?Host...



## Netzwerkidi (5. August 2013)

Hallo,

mit ist bei meinem Blog jetzt mehrfach aufgefallen, dass es eine Abfrage gab, die wie folgt aussah:

/authen/?Host=meinBlog.blogspot.de&amp;Directory=/2013/01/meinPosting.html&amp;SSL=0

Vielleicht weiß einer, was es damit auf sich ha.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

LG
Idi


----------



## threadi (10. August 2013)

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Unter der URL deines Blogs lief früher mal etwas anderes, was heute nicht mehr existiert. Jemand oder etwas ruft ehemals darunter befindliche URLs auf.
b) Jemand oder eher etwas versucht eine fehlerhafte Software auf deinem Hosting zu finden.

Solange Du sicher bist, dass die von dir auf deinem Hosting verwendete Software aktuell ist und keine bekannte Lücken aufweist, kannst Du eigentlich beruhigt sein.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (10. August 2013)

Normalerweise werden in Analytics die Seiten des Blogs (meinBlog.blogspot.com) angezeigt, die aufgerufen wurden, also z. B. "/2013/08/meinPosting.html"

Wenn ich mal "http://meinBlog.blogspot.com/2013/08/irgendeinbloedsinn.html" zum Testen eingebe und versuche, die (nicht existierende) Seite aufzurufen, zeigt Analytics selbst diesen Versuch an  "2013/08/irgendeinbloedsinn.html", da der Blog gefunden wird, auch wenn die Seite nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## threadi (10. August 2013)

Klar. Soll ja auch so sein. Was ist die Frage dazu?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (10. August 2013)

Nur so, als ergänzender Gedanke.


----------

